
U.K. Parliament votes to continue democracy by Zoom - lordmax
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/virtual-parliament-uk/2020/04/21/373ccf08-83d1-11ea-81a3-9690c9881111_story.html
======
samizdis
What could possibly go wrong?

~~~
iso947
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-
politics-52383444](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-52383444)

One person couldn’t ask a question, but on the whole it far far better than
the normal PMQ mess

